
What’s Apple’s competitive edge going forward? - tjr
http://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2016/01/26/whats-apples-competitive-edge-going-forward/
======
27182818284
On the other hand, I'd contest that a way to move foward is being the the
better UI for products that already exist. The interface to my Samsung smart
TV is so terrible that although I can use it for Hulu, Netflix, etc, I'd
rather just get an Apple TV for the same task

